# can i add new piranhas?



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

some people are saying once i have a schoal of red bellies i cannot add any other (red bellies) to the tank is this true? or can i just add another 2 or 3 piranhas to my old 4? (i have abig enough tank and all that)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you can do it as long as they are similar in size... obviously there are no guarantees with piranhas, but if you perform a water change and then add the new fish and keep an eye on them for a few days, you shouldnt run into many problems


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

it can also help if you move the deco around to break up any territories established


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah just do something to distrub the territories.. It can be as simple as moving a plant or a rock.. I like to do water changes when adding a new fish as it too causes disturbances in the tank will allow for a seemless introduction.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

hey i just have a question while were on that topic. ive kept many kinds of piranhas but never in canada, i have recently just came to canada. (in my previous country i jsut added tap water because there were no added chemicals) but here in canada after bringing my first red bellies and adding them in tap water not knowing it conatined chemicals they all died. so after i figured out and found out about it i started cycling and adding anti chlorine and all that ****. so now for my weekly 25% water changes, do i need to setup another tank and have it running and just add water from the tank ? or can i just add tap water with some anti chlorine and that stuff?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

just add the tap water slowly to your tank and use a dechlorinator


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

so i added directly to the tank before or after i remove the dirty 20%? and then i add the anti chlorine? i wanna make sure dont want my fish to die


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you use buckets to add water back after you take out the dirty water, pour the dechlorinator into the buckets of fresh water before you dump it into your tank... if you use a python or a hose to add the water back, then just add the dechlorinator directly into the tank when you start filling


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea joe hit it on the head. imo the best decholinator is a product by seachem called prime.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Hate to back track but how big is the tank and how many P's do you have already? i didnt see it listed thats why i ask. All the advice is bang on though.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

AS fan said:


> Hate to back track but how big is the tank and how many P's do you have already? i didnt see it listed thats why i ask. All the advice is bang on though.


 currently 40 as my big one is used for my monster puffer i have 40 piranhas but i am hoping to get a 120g tank with 4 more piranhas


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ismheg said:


> Hate to back track but how big is the tank and how many P's do you have already? i didnt see it listed thats why i ask. All the advice is bang on though.


 currently 40 as my big one is used for my monster puffer i have 40 piranhas but i am hoping to get a 120g tank with 4 more piranhas
[/quote]

how big are your natts? if you already have 4 natts in a 40 gallon, you should probably hold off on buying anymore until you have a larger tank. i wouldn't keep 4 natts in a 40 gallon past the 3 inch mark.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

ismheg said:


> some people are saying once i have a schoal of red bellies i cannot add any other (red bellies) to the tank is this true? or can i just add another 2 or 3 piranhas to my old 4? (i have abig enough tank and all that)


That's not true man you can add more but you have to do this:

1.- Take out up to 40% of the water in your tank.
2.- Rearrange the deco in the tank and if it's kinda bare plant it considerably more.
3.- Introduce the new P's.
4.- Fill the tank up with new water.

One day previous to do the mentioned above, feed your P's to the point you're sure they are not hungry when you chuck the new ones inside the tank.

And that's it.

Although this simple procedure can help with a very big degree of success just remember that pygos are unpredictable fish and casualties may take place.

I have introduced piranha to an established shoal tow times following this procedure with 100% of success.

Good luck.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ismheg said:


> Hate to back track but how big is the tank and how many P's do you have already? i didnt see it listed thats why i ask. All the advice is bang on though.


 currently 40 as my big one is used for my monster puffer i have 40 piranhas but i am hoping to get a 120g tank with 4 more piranhas
[/quote]

what? what size tank are your Ps in? it says you have 40 piranhas? a 120 is not going to be big enough.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

all the advice given is bang on

but i would also say that a 40g tank is not big enough for full grown red bellys.
id suggest upgrading to a bigger tank then buy more p's to add to your shoal


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

philbert said:


> Hate to back track but how big is the tank and how many P's do you have already? i didnt see it listed thats why i ask. All the advice is bang on though.


 currently 40 as my big one is used for my monster puffer i have 40 piranhas but i am hoping to get a 120g tank with 4 more piranhas
[/quote]

*what? what size tank are your Ps in? it says you have 40 piranhas? a 120 is not going to be big enough.* 
[/quote]

x2, maybe he meant 40 gals not ps


----------

